

Pinterest Is a $7.7 Billion Company - seanmalarkey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thestreet/2012/04/16/pinterest-is-a-7-7-billion-company/2/

======
methodin
Can anyone provide a resource for how these types of valuations are actually
thought of? I assume it's a per user calculation but how is a per-user value
found?

~~~
seanmalarkey
the author uses visits as a metric..... Compares Pinterest uniques to
Linkedin's uniques....

------
seanmalarkey
bubble love

